
Redefining the Developer Event: Get Your Hands Dirty - RandallRoss
https://openpowerfoundation.org/openpower-developer-congress
======
RandallRoss
The OpenPOWER Foundation wondered: What if developers at a developer event
actually spent their time developing?

Announcing the OpenPOWER Developer Congress, a hands-on event where developers
bring their laptops and best ideas and get their hands dirty, working under
the tutelage of technical experts from all areas of the OpenPOWER community to
create accelerated and optimized solutions that are simply not possible on
other architectures.

The Congress will focus on the full stack of solution components — software,
hardware, infrastructure, and tooling. Developers will have the opportunity to
learn and develop solutions amongst their peers, amongst the leading experts
in machine learning and AI, in a collaborative and supportive environment.

ISVs will be given the development, porting, and optimization information, the
tools and techniques necessary to utilize multiple technologies, for example:
PowerAI, TensorFlow, Chainer, Anaconda, GPU, FPGA, CAPI, POWER, and OpenBMC.

The first ever OpenPOWER Developer Congress will take place May 22-25 in San
Francisco. Apply to attend, and learn new ways to embed specific solutions,
accelerate workloads, or monetize applications, and leave with a solution your
company can potentially sell.

